

Creative Exercise- List It - flytothemoon
http://howtoflytothemoon.blogspot.com/

======
flytothemoon
Every night right before you go to sleep, write down 1 thing you noticed that
was cool or 1 thing you did that you had fun doing. Don't think about it
during the day- creativity will not just come to you if it's all you are
thinking about. By the end of the month, you will have a list of 30 AWESOME
things that YOU thought were cool. In order to become more creative, you need
to worry about things that interest you, not others. If everyone was
interested in the same thing, life would be awful! There's a reason we like
different things, so take advantage of it, and write them down. (If you
noticed 2 awesome things during a single day, feel free to write them both
down, but don't stress yourself out about having more than 1 per day.) You
will be amazed at how easy it is to find something cool from that day. For
example, here's a list that you may have during the course of one week:

1- Had mustard on a hot dog for the first time- loved it! 2- Petting that
golden retriever was so much fun! 3- I studied before 9 o'clock for my
chemistry test today for the first time 4- I got a 100 on my chemistry test!
5- Chewing gum really kept me awake during English class today 6- I like how
my friend has a green wall with blue stripes 7- Chicken pot pies are
delicious, especially the one I had for dinner. Are there Steak Pot Pies? I
would love that!

Looking back at your lists, ideas will fly in and out of your brain. Some
ideas that came through my mind from this list are: I should try making a
steak pop pie I could write a story on a green golden retriever with blue
stripes I should try studying before nine, while chewing gum Would mustard
taste good on steak? Can dogs eat steak? If I had a golden retriever, I would
teach him how to chew gum :)

The list is endless. And I guarantee while reading this you had totally
different and creative ideas. Which is great! That's the whole point of this
exercise- to open up a new door in your brain and realize that you can be
creative. You just have to 'flick' the right switch. I hope you enjoyed this
post. Try out the exercise for yourself and let me know how it goes in the
comments! Don't forget to share this with your friends and have them try it
out too. Thank you!!!

